# My Profile Page has been wiped clean?



## tobycat (Oct 8, 2017)

So I haven't logged in in a long time and my profile page is missing all my history. My build thread is gone and all my other posts and messages. Is this just a temporary thing during the site update?


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

I see your posts on your Profile Page under the tab "Postings". 

Also, please consider using the My Activity page to find your old threads you are subscribed to.


----------



## tobycat (Oct 8, 2017)

Just re-checked and everything seems to be there now, if this was fixed by a Mod or an Admin, thank you!!


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 10, 2017)

tobycat said:


> Just re-checked and everything seems to be there now, if this was fixed by a Mod or an Admin, thank you!!



Thanks for being patient with us. Just like moving to a new home, there's so many things we haven't put back in place yet so we really appreciate you allowing us to fix the issues of the site. Cheers!


----------

